# My Paph collection only



## L I Jane (Sep 30, 2006)

Paph A.de Lairesse (curtsii x superbiens )x roth.FCC/AOS
Paph Aladin "Pink Dawn" (delenatii x Atlantis)
Paph Angela (niveum 'Hsinton' x fairrieanum 'Clark')
Paph Annabellchen (liemianum x delenatii)
Paph armeniacum
Paph armeniacum
Paph armeniacum
Paph armeniacum( 'Golden Arrow' X 'Royal Gold'
Paph Armeni-White(delenatii x armeniacum)
Paph barbatum
Paph bellatulum 
Paph Brecko's Garnet 'Blackdots' x henryanum 'Tsuyako'
Paph callosum
Paph Cam's Cloud (emersonii x bellatulum)
Paph Candor Rose Regency (micranthum x glanduliferum var. wilhelminae)
Paph Candor Rose Regency (micranthum x glanduliferum var. wilhelminae)
Paph Catherine Briosis (delenatii x godefroyae)
Paph chamberlainianum x kolopakingii
Paph Chu Chu (hirsutissimum x liemianum
Paph Cooksonii (roth x druryii)
Paph Deception II (niveum 'Snowball' HCC/AOS x delenatii 'Angel')
Paph Delaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum) 
Paph Delaina (delenatii x chamberlianum)
Paph delenatii (Pink Balloon x Excel)
Paph delenatii x mastersianum
Paph delenatii x moquettianum
Paph Delphi (delenatii x philippinense)
Paph Delrosi "Longwood Gardens" (delenatii x rothchildianum)
Paph Delrosi (delenatii x rothchildianum)
Paph Dollgoldi (rothchildianum x armeniacum)
Paph Dollgoldi (rothchildianum x armeniacum)
Paph Dolls Kobold (henryanum x charlesworthii)
Paph Dr Jack (niveum x concolor 'Dudley Ott' AM//AOS)
Paph Dr Toot (delenatii x kolopakingii var. gigantea)
Paph Dragon Flag
Paph emersonii
Paph Envy Green (malipoense x primulinum)
Paph Evelyn Rollke (sukhakulii x bellatulum)
Paph Evelyn Rollke (sukhakulii x bellatulum)
Paph F.C. Puddle
Paph Fanaticum ( malipoense x micranthum
Paph Gaulois (goutenianum x rothchildianum)
Paph Gerd Rollke (emersonii x rothchildianum)
Paph Gina Short (pinocchio x delenatii)
Paph glaucothum x gardineri
Paph Gloria Naugle
Paph Gloria Naugle (micranthum x Rothchildianum )
Paph Gloria Naugle (micranthum 85 x Rothchildianum 'Jungle Queen)
Paph Gloria Naugle (micranthum 85 x rothschildianum 'Jungle Queen)
Paph godefroyae
Paph Gold Dollar (armeniacum x primulinum)
Paph Gold Dollar (armeniacum x primulinum)
Paph Golden Acres x Wallur
Paph Goutenianum 'France' x Onyx 'Maybrook'
Paph Henrietta Fujiwara
Paph henryannum
Paph henryanum x violescens
Paph Hideki Okuyama (malipoense x gardenerii) Was registered using glanduliferum which is a variety.
Paph hirsutissimum
Paph Ho Chi Minh (delenatii x vietnamense)
Paph Houghtoniae (haynaldianum x roth)
Paph Houghtoniae (haynaldianum x rothchildianum)
Paph Imperial Jade (primulinum x stonei)
Paph Imperial Jade (stonei x primulinum)
Paph In-Charm Lady (Lady Isabel x glaucophyllum)
Paph insigne
Paph insigne
Paph insigne
Paph It's Doll (malipoense x St Swithin)
Paph Jeanie Ting (niveum 'Diane' AM/AOS x henryanum)
Paph Johnny Shaw (urbanianum x sukhakulii) 
Paph Joyce Hasegawa
Paph Keewright x primulinum
Paph Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Paph Krulls Lace (Fanaticum 'Crystelle'AM/AOS x roth. 'Crystelle'FCC/AOS
Paph Lady Isabel (stonei x rothchildianum)
Paph Lake Shinsei (armeniacum x Conco-bellatulum)
Paph Landmark (glaucophyllum 'Sweet'x sanderianum
Paph Lebaudyanum (philippinense 'Alford' AM/AOS x haynaldianum 'Crestwood' AM/AOS)
Paph liemianum x niveum var.schneiderianum
Paph Limidolli (liemianum 'Floradise'AM/AOS x henryanum 'Halfmoon' HCC/AOS)
Paph Luciano Pavarotti (Susan Booth 'Candor Eh' x delenatii 'Orchid Loft' AM/AOS
Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz (malipoense x delenatii)
Paph Lyro Blackhawk (St Swithin x wilhelminae)
Paph Lyro Valentine (delenatii x wilhelminae)
Paph Ma Belle (bellatulum x malipoense)
Paph Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum)
Paph malipoense x moquettianum
Paph Marilyn Hanson (delenatii x stonei)
Paph Mark Hasegawa (Roth. X concolor)
Paph Memoria Arthur Freed (chamberlainianum var. liemiana "Helen" AM/AOS x lowii "Too Goo Doo" )
Paph Memoria Connie Truax (chamberlianum x micranthum)
Paph Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii)
Paph Mercatelli (lowii x stonei)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)
Paph micranthum
Paph micranthum
Paph micranthum
Paph micranthum 'Perfect Circle' HCC/AOS x druryi 'Mammen'
Paph Minnesota Moccasin (micranthum 'Spring Time' x moquettianum)
Paph Miss Faith Hanbury (niveum x glaucophyllum)
Paph Moustache (St Swithin x laevigatum)
Paph Niobe (fairrieanum x spicerianum)
Paph Norito Hasegawa (armen. X malipoense) x moquettianum
Paph Norito Hasegawa (armeniacum x malipoense)
Paph Orrianianum
Paph philippinense
Paph philippinense (Select x Christiana)
Paph Pink Sky (Lady Isabel 'TK' x delenatii 'Vietnamese Lady' )
Paph Pisar ( delenatii x concolor)
Paph Platycolor (concolor x stonei)
Paph primulinum var flavum
Paph primulinum x Via Exacta
Paph Psyche (bellatulum Jesse x niveum 'Ponkan AM/AOS)
Paph Psyche 'Extra Pepper' x wilhelminiae 'Candor Viper'
Paph Pulsar 'Black Cherry' x fairrieanum 'Super Red')
Paph Recovery (sukhakuli x philippenense
Paph roebbelenii
Paph Rolfei (rothchilianum Rex FCC/AOS x bellatulum 'Black Currant'
Paph Satchel Paige 'Frank Smith' x sukhakuli 'Rory Jones'
Paph Satchell Paige (wardii "Krull Smith" x Vintner's Treasure "Eureka" AM/AOS)
Paph Satin Smoke (primulinum x micranthum)
Paph Shireen (glauca x philippinense)
Paph spicerianum
Paph spicerianum x Kay Rinaman
Paph spicerianum x venustum
Paph St Armel Armeniacum x St Swithin)
Paph St. Bern 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS x Baby Glan 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS (St Swithins x Berenice x wilhiminae x praestans
Paph St.Swithin (Roth. x philippenense)
Paph Supersuk 'Eureka'AM/AOS x Paph Raisin Pie 'Hsinying' x sib
Paph Susan Booth 'Candor Quartet)x stonei 'Candor'
Paph Taida Glaucothum (micranthum x glaucophyllum)
Paph Taida Lawrance (malipoense x sanderianum)
Paph Taiwan Rose (micranthum x Lady Isabel
Paph Tanya Pinkepank (micranthum 'MC' x fairrieanum 'MC' )
Paph Temptation (philippinense x kolopakingii)
Paph Thomas Fourman (liemianum 'Floradise' AM/AOS x malipoense}
Paph Tinicum (glaucophyllum x concolor)
Paph Vanguard
Paph venustum
Paph Vipanii ?? (bellatulum var alba x roebelinii (philippinense)
Paph Wallur "Tommy" x Golden Acres "Dragon Verde"
Paph Wilfred Fourman (armeniacum x liemianum)
Paph Woluwense niveum 'Whitelee' x rothschildianum 'Noyo' AM/AOS
Paph Wossner Armeniglan (armeniacum x glanduliferum var. wilhelminae)
Paph Wossner Rothperle
Paph Yellow Butterfly (armeniacum x psyche)


----------



## Heather (Sep 30, 2006)

Holy cow, Jane! And that's just the Paphs!!! 
How big is your greenhouse?? 

Hey, any sign of movement yet on this one?

*Paph St. Bern 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS x Baby Glan 'War Eagle' HCC/AOS (St Swithins x Berenice x wilhiminae x praestans*


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 30, 2006)

Only 12 x 12:rollhappy: 
I didn't post my phrags which number I think 29 or 30.That's why I always yell-NO MORE NO Room!!!!


----------



## Heather (Sep 30, 2006)

and the masdies, and the catts, and the phals and....
I don't know how they all fit in there!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 30, 2006)

great collection Jane :clap:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 30, 2006)

Very impressive! How much time do you need to look after your collection (per week or day)?


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm retired so I can devote as much time as I want, Shadow, which means I haven't a clue .Of course there's always repotting which I'm not thrilled about.I do spend a lot of time in the greenhouse tho' just looking for emerging buds but I've learned that they take forever to bloom anyway.Somedays I spend hours & others I don't get in at all.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2006)

Most impressive list! Isn't retirement great?


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know how Jane fit all those plants in her GH. I'm amazed and theres still room to walk around


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there an automatic watering system or you do the watering manually? And how long did it take you to collect all those plants?


----------



## bench72 (Oct 1, 2006)

Very very impressive list Jane! How much of your list have you bloomed? And do you get them blooming size or as seedlings?


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 1, 2006)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: 
Bench---Truth??Some I've had for ages (years) & maybe bloomed once or twice-especially the straight parvis.With them here's no forgiving if they go down hill as it takes ages for them to get to BS again.Now I definately buy stuff that is BS for most part but even then BS to me is only in the eyes of the beholder as I've waited on some of them for a heck of a long time.Lots I have bloomed.Being 70 now I sure want to have a chance to see them bloom so no sdlngs,compots or flasks for me!!I'll save them for the young guys


----------



## bench72 (Oct 1, 2006)

oh you have so many plants I'd love to have... the Ken Ichi, the Temptation, Shireen... will hopefully get my collection looking as awesome as yours!!!


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken Ichi is a new one this past summer-only 1 grwth but there's a start of a wee one coming up.Temptation --I bought as a $2.00 sdlng in '97 so am still waiting (before I started with BS rule):rollhappy: 
As for Shireen it almost died on me a few years back but is slowly making a comeback so who knows?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW NICE LIST! When you decide to get rid of them I'll come from the City to help get them off your hands in a NYC minute. E.


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 3, 2006)

Shadow, my automatic watering system is me & my trusty hose!!!:rollhappy:


----------

